# The passmark for point test will be lowered to 60.



## dstanev (Jun 15, 2012)

Heya Guys, 

Just read there will be a change for the point test and won't be 65 anymore but 60. 
I believe this is a good news.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

There is no indication of this so far...in fact in SkillSelect the indicative level is still 65, but individual occupations may get higher or lower marks to guarantee an EOI.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

dstanev said:


> Heya Guys,
> 
> Just read there will be a change for the point test and won't be 65 anymore but 60.
> I believe this is a good news.


Did you see this on DIAC site? Can you please quote the reference. This would be great news for many future aspirants that they at least have a shot.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## dstanev (Jun 15, 2012)

I woundnt post it here if I didn't see it on DIAC web page. 
Go to the section newsroom on DIAC page. The news if from today.


----------



## dstanev (Jun 15, 2012)

Change to the skilled migration pass mark
Print ShareThis
15 Jun 2012

The pass mark for points tested skilled migrants who complete an expression of interest (EOI) through SkillSelect will be lowered from 65 points to 60 points from July 1.

A Department of Immigration and Citizenship spokesman said the change to the pass mark was in the context of the series of reforms to the skilled migration program undertaken by the Australian Government since 2008.

“These reforms have ensured the skilled migration program is a responsive and demand driven program,” the spokesman said. “The cornerstone of this migration reform package will be the introduction of SkillSelect from July 1.”

SkillSelect is a new electronic service for managing the skilled migration program. Intending migrants without an employer sponsor wanting to live and work in Australia will need to complete an online EOI, then based on claims of their skills and attributes, will be allocated a score against the points test. SkillSelect will rank intending migrant’s scores against other EOIs.

The highest ranking migrants across a broad range of occupations may be invited to apply for a skilled visa.

“Delivery of a balanced migration program requires careful management,” the spokesman said. “SkillSelect will provide greater control over who can apply for a skilled visa and when they can apply.”

The previous pass mark was appropriate in the context of the skilled migration reforms, with a greater emphasis on employer-sponsored skilled migration and managing a growing pipeline of unsponsored skilled migration applications.

The revised pass mark will encourage a broader range of people with the skills and attributes needed in Australia to register their interest in migration.

Media Enquiries: National Communications Branch 02 6264 2244


----------



## dstanev (Jun 15, 2012)

twister292 said:


> There is no indication of this so far...in fact in SkillSelect the indicative level is still 65, but individual occupations may get higher or lower marks to guarantee an EOI.


See what I posted for more info


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

dstanev said:


> Change to the skilled migration pass mark
> Print ShareThis
> 15 Jun 2012
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for sharing the details. This is indeed a great news 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## dstanev (Jun 15, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing the details. This is indeed a great news
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yep  that is also what I thought


----------



## dstanev (Jun 15, 2012)

dstanev said:


> Yep  that is also what I thought


Great news for future migrants ..


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

To back the OP, here is the source

Take this with a pinch of salt though. Remember that SkillSelect is a rank-based system, so 60 points wont guarantee an invitation.

This might just be an indication that some occupations may get invitations at 60, but the high-volume ones like accounting or IT will probably stay above 60 for invitations.

Plus the fact that SkillSelect will not queue applications.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

twister292 said:


> To back the OP, here is the source
> 
> Take this with a pinch of salt though. Remember that SkillSelect is a rank-based system, so 60 points wont guarantee an invitation.
> 
> ...


You are right. But looking at the positive side, having a lower pass marks at least instills some hope in people who otherwise could not even have tried their luck 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

That wud be gr8 news for many... At least they would be able to make it eventually


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Changes to the Skilled Migration Pass Mark for SkillSelect Visas – 15 June 2012*

Changes to the Skilled Migration Pass Mark for SkillSelect Visas – 15 June 2012


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

*Pass Mark eligibility reduced to 60 points!!!!*

DIAC Newsroom ? Media_releases ? Change to the skilled migration pass mark




> The pass mark for the new SkillSelect visa subclasses 189, 190 and 489 will be* 60 points*. Intending migrants will first need to submit an expression of interest (EOI) and be invited to make an application for these visas.





> The highest ranking migrants across a broad range of occupations may be invited to apply for a skilled visa.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> DIAC Newsroom ? Media_releases ? Change to the skilled migration pass mark


This seems to be confirmed on DIAC official website as well.

What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> Did you see this on DIAC site? Can you please quote the reference. This would be great news for many future aspirants that they at least have a shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


This seems to be confirmed on DIAC official website as well.

What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

It is good news but people need to keep in mind the second point that only the highest ranking will be chosen. If you only have 60 points you could end up sitting waiting forever and not chosen to apply because many others have 80 or 90 points!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

*Great News for new SkillSelect visa subclasses 189, 190 and 489*

I am sure that this is a shot in the arm for many applicants who are currently falling short by 5 points!!!



> 15 Jun 2012
> *The pass mark for the new SkillSelect visa subclasses 189, 190 and 489 will be 60 points.* Intending migrants will first need to submit an expression of interest (EOI) and be invited to make an application for these visas.
> 
> A Department of Immigration and Citizenship spokesman said the change to the pass mark was in the context of the series of reforms to the skilled migration program undertaken by the Australian Government since 2008.
> ...


DIAC Newsroom ? Media_releases ? Change to the skilled migration pass mark


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

_shel said:


> It is good news but people need to keep in mind the second point that only the highest ranking will be chosen. If you only have 60 points you could end up sitting waiting forever and not chosen to apply because many others have 80 or 90 points!


Not that many. People face trouble getting to 65 (hence the lower than target level of apps in PG3 and PG4), that's why the PG5 people are getting through...

In SkillSelect, the first constraint people might see is occupation ceilings being hit pretty soon for IT, Accounting and some trades.

Once the occupation ceiling is hit, for the remainder of the financial year passing marks become irrelevant for that occupation...


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

datz nice news for many


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Something I do not understand is how a ranking system would be established for ongoing applicants. 

As many applications would be filed every day, how and when would the DIAC compute the ranks for applicants? Will that be by the end of the month?

Has anyone though about this aspect?


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

sgk123 said:


> Something I do not understand is how a ranking system would be established for ongoing applicants.
> 
> As many applications would be filed every day, how and when would the DIAC compute the ranks for applicants? Will that be by the end of the month?
> 
> Has anyone though about this aspect?



the ranking will be done in real time-automatically...it will use the various points u claim wen filing the EOI. in that regard two applications lodged with the same total point score and same date will then be listed in order of the time of lodgment even if all that separates them is a few micro seconds..


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

jonay said:


> the ranking will be done in real time-automatically...it will use the various points u claim wen filing the EOI. in that regard two applications lodged with the same total point score and same date will then be listed in order of the time of lodgment even if all that separates them is a few micro seconds..


That makes sense *jonay*!!!
So your rank will keep changing as more n more 'better' applications keep coming, right?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

sgk123 said:


> Something I do not understand is how a ranking system would be established for ongoing applicants.
> 
> As many applications would be filed every day, how and when would the DIAC compute the ranks for applicants? Will that be by the end of the month?
> 
> Has anyone though about this aspect?


If by "ongoing applicants" you mean people who have already lodged applications, then they will not be affected by SkillSelect according to DIAC. They will be processed as per the priorities.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

twister292 said:


> If by "ongoing applicants" you mean people who have already lodged applications, then they will not be affected by SkillSelect according to DIAC. They will be processed as per the priorities.


I guess it should have a cut off date, say invitation will be issued once a month, the cut off date for July will be on 30th 12 midnight, selection by ranking will be done on last day of the month, and invitation will be issued on 1st August.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

According to Vic SS, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply if you submit your EOI subject to occupation ceiling, however, DIAC said that invitation to apply will go by rankings, which to follow? If you got Vic SS, you still need to go thru rankings?


----------

